# Groovy Quads!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We had our first ever quads! Wheeeeeeeee! 3 bucks, 1 doe - all strong and healthy! My daughters delivered and did the aftercare for all of them. I am so proud!

Pics and story coming soon.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome! Was that Annie? Congrats!! Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How neat. When Tabatha had quads we also got 3 bucks 1 doe.
Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmmm. I swear I already posted an update and photos. I guess it has all disappeared into the internetherworld!

Oh well, here's a recap:

Well, our Annika Zappa gave birth to QUADS today! Woooooot!!!!!!!

Annika did great and so did her Groovy midwifery team! I had to leave right after the first buck was born for an appointment. 

I. Almost. Lost. My. Mind.

But my girls did a FABULOUS job. Abigail even went in after numbers 3 and 4 who were breech!

The kids are named after Maine State Parks. From left to right we have Abigail holding Rangely and Swan Lake. Then Gretchen holding Reed and Bradbury. That’s 3 bucks and one doe for us. :-D

Now to get those bottles ready….


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Golly, are those kids cute or what!? :leap:  How's Annika doing? Didn't you post earlier you were guessing she had a single? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! How cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika is doing great. She's eating and drinking and making milk - and she already has her girlish figure back!

It's Ditza that I'm expecting a single from. I'm thinking she'll go overdue (she's due Sunday). ZERO signs thus far other than the baby (babies?) has dropped and she she has 1/2 an udder.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute kids! The human kids are very pretty too! Congratulations all around!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Cute kids! The human kids are very pretty too! Congratulations all around!


The baby goats are adorable, but my human kids are fabulously AMAZING!!! :-D


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Those are 4 absolutely lovely babies!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute goat kids but wow your human kids are not only beautiful but good midwives. You are very blessed


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> cute goat kids but wow your human kids are not only beautiful but good midwives. You are very blessed


I am indeed! God is good!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cute 4 legged kids and gorgeous 2 legged kids!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

holy cow thats too much cuteness for your place. You must send them to me. hahahaha

Your human kids are amazing! Good job.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dayna said:


> holy cow thats too much cuteness for your place. You must send them to me. hahahaha
> 
> Your human kids are amazing! Good job.


Hey Dayna, all the boys are for sale - but the shipping might be a wee bit high to get them from Maine to Hawaii!!

But they're worth it...riiiight?


----------

